# -



## jw

-


----------



## ReformedWretch

I hook mine up to an FM transmitter in my car. Much, much better value than any CD changer on the market. A $200 investment for over 1000 songs!


----------



## crhoades

I have a 30GB Dell DJ that I wear out on a daily basis. 

ESV MP3
Valley of Vision
Matt's Westminster Standards
Ton of courses/lectures/sermons
Psalms
Hymns
UnSpiritual Songs (Led Zepplin, Pearl Jam, Jimi Hendrix, etc.)


----------



## BrianBowman

The Bowman Household iPod inventory:

Brian: 1 30Gig Photo loaded with tons of Classical Music and Classic Soul/R&B, ESV .mp3, Sinclair Ferguson, Matt McMahon Pslams (thanks Andrew), Bahsen, Gentry, etc.

Anne: 1 6 Gig Mini loaded with Classical, ESV, and music used for Anne's bodywork therapy practice.

These iPods are a daily part of our lives

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## VictorBravo

Shuffle for <$100. I have Genesis 1-4 in Hebrew on it, Gospels of John and Mark on it in Spanish, about 9 hours of sermons from Sermon Audio, and a bit of Bach. I only listen while driving.

Vic


----------



## ReformedWretch

Who said no, and why?

Just curious....


----------



## ChristopherPaul

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Who said no, and why?
> 
> Just curious....



Because I don't have one yet.


----------



## fredtgreco

I did, because I don't have one either.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Ahhh, I get it now :bigsmile:


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Absolutely worth the money. Don't waste your money by spending less on something else. The iPod is the mp3 player market, nothing else comes remotely close in market share or influence. The music/video store is outstanding.


----------



## ReformedWretch

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Absolutely worth the money. Don't waste your money by spending less on something else. The iPod is the mp3 player market, nothing else comes remotely close in market share or influence. The music/video store is outstanding.



TRUE!

As well as accessories. I had a Crative Zen, and while it was very, very nice it had little to no accessories while the ipod had dozens.


----------



## BrianBowman

There is no other serious .mp3 player that I would consider. It is a documented fact that Bill Gates is unhappy that something like 60% (no doubt more by now) of Microsoft Employees wear iPods at their Redmond, WA Campus - instead of, politically speaking, some more Microsoft "compliant" device.

I considered the Dell player - (for all of about 90 seconds) and then waited several months until a Patent bonus came through to purchase the two iPods that we have. I keep my 4th gen 30gig Photo in a Marware(tm) case. It has been dropped a couple of times and it took the same fall to the tile floor that my head took in early December. I GOT that concussion, the iPod did not!!

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## SRoper

I have the Rio Carbon, and I highly recommend it over the iPod if you aren't going to use iTunes. I have no use for iTunes since I only listen to albums, not individual songs. The Rio was $50 cheaper than the iPod Mini and has a much longer battery life.


----------



## crhoades

Also to offer an apologia for my Dell...lol...

I was able to get a 30GB dell cheaper than a 20 GB Ipod. It's navigation is user friendly. It goes everywhere with me and I have easily over 20 GB worth of stuff on there...

My wife has a 4 GB nano. The thing I like better about the Dell is that once I rip a file as a .wma it automatically syncs via Windows Media Player with no problem. When I go to the Nano via Itunes it has to take time to convert every song over. It takes forever. Now granted, it's probably something I'm doing wrong so I'm open to correction. I just don't like being made to feel like a loser for my technology choice. - GABE!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Chris and Scot..have you tried to find any accessories for your MP3 players? If so how much success have you had? That is the sole reason I returned my Zen for an ipod.


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Chris and Scot..have you tried to find any accessories for your MP3 players? If so how much success have you had? That is the sole reason I returned my Zen for an ipod.



What type of accesories did you have in mind? I have a leather case that came with it, an fm transmitter, a headphone jack > rca splitter.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Well, the ipod has many different FM transmitters, the one I got is built to house and charge the ipod while in your cigerette lighter. It has a sturdy but flexible neck that you can move around. I can turn my ipod sideways if I want to and it will float there on the neck of the transmitter.

The BOSE speakers are wonderful and you can get them with a built in cradle for the ipod as well.

Many different kinds of cases from hard to soft, belt carrying cases, neck carrying cases, and cases that allow you to customize the look of your ipod.

There are mini speakers you can plug into your ipod. It looks like a small tube that plugs into the headphone jack but the tube has tiny speakers on the end. Very cool if you don't want to plug in large expensive speakers.

I can spend a decent ammount of time in a store just looking at all the accessories for the ipod wondering which I may have a use for. It annoyed me that these companies seemed to only support the ipod.


----------



## tcalbrecht

iRiver HP-120. Handles all my needs for digital audio. Supports RockBox open source firmware. With it you can customize the user interface. I use it in my car with direct input to an Aiwa CDC-X504MP, and also on my Gold Wing.

I also have a 512 MB SanDisk Sense m230 for lite weight audio.

iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Well, the ipod has many different FM transmitters, the one I got is built to house and charge the ipod while in your cigerette lighter. It has a sturdy but flexible neck that you can move around. I can turn my ipod sideways if I want to and it will float there on the neck of the transmitter.
> 
> The BOSE speakers are wonderful and you can get them with a built in cradle for the ipod as well.
> 
> Many different kinds of cases from hard to soft, belt carrying cases, neck carrying cases, and cases that allow you to customize the look of your ipod.
> 
> There are mini speakers you can plug into your ipod. It looks like a small tube that plugs into the headphone jack but the tube has tiny speakers on the end. Very cool if you don't want to plug in large expensive speakers.
> 
> I can spend a decent ammount of time in a store just looking at all the accessories for the ipod wondering which I may have a use for. It annoyed me that these companies seemed to only support the ipod.



Jacks are jacks. External speakers and everything else. I could care less how my DJ looks as long as it works. For every extra add-on that I would buy for it, I think of lost books or courses I could be listening to. But of course I am a PC guy and not a cool Mac user! I have no sense of style either.


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.
Click to expand...


You guys are OBVIOUSLY *not* Mac bigots like me!


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are OBVIOUSLY *not* Mac bigots like me!
Click to expand...


No, but there is a large contingent of Mac bigots at our church. I thought we were going to go through a church split when the church office needed to buy a new computer. There was the Mac faction and the unenlightened PC crowd. We got a PC...sorry. LOL...

I know, I know...you'll pray for me and my heretical ways.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I don't own a MAC but I want one of those brand new lap tops!!!


----------



## alwaysreforming

I'm doing the E-bay thang right now trying to get one of these mp3 players.

I want to get an iPod, but I definitely want something that RECORDS as well, and one of the best choices seem to be one called iRiver H320. It seems that many of iPod's competitors have a recording function. 

At this point, I'm still stuck between the two choices and may need to bid on both and have divine providence make the choice for me. (I really want to be able to record, though...)


----------



## ReformedWretch

I have a 30 dollar voice recorder.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are OBVIOUSLY *not* Mac bigots like me!
Click to expand...


Linux on a Dell laptop. Best of both worlds, and a whole lot more.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> I'm doing the E-bay thang right now trying to get one of these mp3 players.
> 
> I want to get an iPod, but I definitely want something that RECORDS as well, and one of the best choices seem to be one called iRiver H320. It seems that many of iPod's competitors have a recording function.
> 
> At this point, I'm still stuck between the two choices and may need to bid on both and have divine providence make the choice for me. (I really want to be able to record, though...)



Depending on how much space you need, I use my SanDisk Sensa for recording. 512 MB can go a long way. (There is a 1 GB model.) It also has a built in FM radio, supports USB 2.0, and can work as a thumb drive for transferring files. 

I got mine for about $40 on eBay.

[Edited on 1-14-2006 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## SRoper

My Rio came with a case and a belt clip. You are right that there aren't nearly the number of accessories available, but I haven't found anything lacking. It does exactly what I want it to do.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> iPods seem overpriced, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are OBVIOUSLY *not* Mac bigots like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linux on a Dell laptop. Best of both worlds, and a whole lot more.
Click to expand...


... really?, like what?


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> Linux on a Dell laptop. Best of both worlds, and a whole lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... really?, like what?
Click to expand...


Well, for one thing it does just about anything you would want to do with a Windows PC or Mac, and I haven't spent a dime on software. Everything I have on it is open source. 

Fixes to problems found in software are available in days, not weeks or months. It runs on any hardware I care to buy, so I'm not beholden to Steve Jobs. Apple hardware tends to be overpriced for the comparable performance.


----------



## Jie-Huli

Those things are bad for your ears.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> Linux on a Dell laptop. Best of both worlds, and a whole lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... really?, like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing it does just about anything you would want to do with a Windows PC or Mac, and I haven't spent a dime on software. Everything I have on it is open source.
> 
> Fixes to problems found in software are available in days, not weeks or months. It runs on any hardware I care to buy, so I'm not beholden to Steve Jobs. Apple hardware tends to be overpriced for the comparable performance.
Click to expand...


... have you checked out the latest announcements from Apple? Peformance per $$ on the new Intel Core Duo systems is not much of an issue. For what it's worth, I've been a professional Software Developer doing heavy, "geek-friendly" OS-level stuff for 22.5 years now. The Open Source "revolution" is cool. Linux is cool, etc., but there is just too much software that I want which does not run in the Linux world, be the developers of this software cannot produce it for free (sometimes you get what you pay for ).

[Edited on 1-14-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I guess my thinking goes like this: I can store up to 7500 songs on it. Also, I can store documents, pics, videos, etc. So, with that in mind, it's as if I'd have my documents, videos, music, sermons, pics on my person at all times (excepting the shower, etc.). I'll never have THAT many songs...so I'll have room for other things...



Using any kind of Ipod or MP3 device for document storage is a very expensive and non-versitile solution, in my opinion. You can get small (Cruzer mini, etc) memory sticks/drives for almost nothing now. In fact, if you don't need it in your pocket (i.e. a bag will work), you can carry around an entire USB drive (maybe 4"x6") that is 160GB for like $50 for both the drive and case.


----------



## alwaysreforming

Hey, the shower doesn't have to be off limits!
I have a set of speakers right outside my shower and I just plug my PDA into it and listen to sermons, RC Sproul teachings, etc.

Talk about "redeeming the time"!


----------



## RamistThomist

I have an IPOD question:

Sometimes it will update new downloads from my computer onto the iPod. Other times it won't. What gives?


----------



## BrianBowman

Jacob,

If you are referring to "iPod Updater" downloads, these are periodic firmware upgrades to the iPod itself. You want to go ahead and install these. However, if you are speaking about how iTunes sychronizes its Library with your iPod, that as matter of how your iTunes preferences are set AND (which is probably your "case") whether or not your have any new context in your Library that does not already exist on the iPod. You must be careful here, because otherwise you can removed content from the iPod that you have deleted from your iTunes library. For this reason, I maintain the content on our iPods manually (by checking the appropriate box under iTunes Preferences).


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I guess my thinking goes like this: I can store up to 7500 songs on it. Also, I can store documents, pics, videos, etc. So, with that in mind, it's as if I'd have my documents, videos, music, sermons, pics on my person at all times (excepting the shower, etc.). I'll never have THAT many songs...so I'll have room for other things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using any kind of Ipod or MP3 device for document storage is a very expensive and non-versitile solution, in my opinion. You can get small (Cruzer mini, etc) memory sticks/drives for almost nothing now. In fact, if you don't need it in your pocket (i.e. a bag will work), you can carry around an entire USB drive (maybe 4"x6") that is 160GB for like $50 for both the drive and case.
Click to expand...


... and tell us about the user interface on this USB drive


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I guess my thinking goes like this: I can store up to 7500 songs on it. Also, I can store documents, pics, videos, etc. So, with that in mind, it's as if I'd have my documents, videos, music, sermons, pics on my person at all times (excepting the shower, etc.). I'll never have THAT many songs...so I'll have room for other things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using any kind of Ipod or MP3 device for document storage is a very expensive and non-versitile solution, in my opinion. You can get small (Cruzer mini, etc) memory sticks/drives for almost nothing now. In fact, if you don't need it in your pocket (i.e. a bag will work), you can carry around an entire USB drive (maybe 4"x6") that is 160GB for like $50 for both the drive and case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and tell us about the user interface on this USB drive
Click to expand...


Only slightly less available than trying to view a document on an IPod!


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> ... have you checked out the latest announcements from Apple? Peformance per $$ on the new Intel Core Duo systems is not much of an issue. For what it's worth, I've been a professional Software Developer doing heavy, "geek-friendly" OS-level stuff for 22.5 years now. The Open Source "revolution" is cool. Linux is cool, etc., but *there is just too much software that I want which does not run in the Linux world, be the developers of this software cannot produce it for free* (sometimes you get what you pay for ).
> 
> [Edited on 1-14-2006 by BrianBowman]



Such as? For the Joe Average, I have yet to find an application that does not have an open source equivalent (unless it's based on some quirky proprietary implementation).

For the record, I've been doing software/systems engineering in Windows and Unix/Linux for over 30 years. Only at one job, for a publishing house, did the users insist on Macs to run their publishing apps. And that was only because they knew the Mac tools, not because there weren't equivalent tools for either Windows or Unix. I haven't been in a position to "require" a Mac for over 10 years.

Can I get a version of Mac OS X to run on my $400 PC from Dell?

BTW, I'm not saying there isn't a place for commercial software (maybe a tax program), but in general for Joe Average the need is very rare.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I guess my thinking goes like this: I can store up to 7500 songs on it. Also, I can store documents, pics, videos, etc. So, with that in mind, it's as if I'd have my documents, videos, music, sermons, pics on my person at all times (excepting the shower, etc.). I'll never have THAT many songs...so I'll have room for other things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using any kind of Ipod or MP3 device for document storage is a very expensive and non-versitile solution, in my opinion. You can get small (Cruzer mini, etc) memory sticks/drives for almost nothing now. In fact, if you don't need it in your pocket (i.e. a bag will work), you can carry around an entire USB drive (maybe 4"x6") that is 160GB for like $50 for both the drive and case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and tell us about the user interface on this USB drive
Click to expand...



Do iPods support normal the drag-and-drop interface from Windows Explorer? In other words, can you plug your iPods into a friends PC using USB and move files (including music files) back and forth using just Windows Explorer without any helper apps or plug-ins?


----------



## SRoper

"Do iPods support normal the drag-and-drop interface from Windows Explorer?"

I'm pretty sure you can; the Rio Carbon allows this.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Jacob,
> 
> If you are referring to "iPod Updater" downloads, these are periodic firmware upgrades to the iPod itself. You want to go ahead and install these. However, if you are speaking about how iTunes sychronizes its Library with your iPod, that as matter of how your iTunes preferences are set AND (which is probably your "case") whether or not your have any new context in your Library that does not already exist on the iPod. You must be careful here, because otherwise you can removed content from the iPod that you have deleted from your iTunes library. For this reason, I maintain the content on our iPods manually (by checking the appropriate box under iTunes Preferences).



I'm just an ignorant country boy. You gonna have to come down a few levels and put that in a language I can understand.


----------



## Augusta

Why not just use a pocket pc for all this?? A pocket pc will do everything an ipod device can and way way more. Then you have games, ebooks, email, contacts, calendar, etc along side the music, pics, and movies.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Why not just use a pocket pc for all this?? A pocket pc will do everything an ipod device can and way way more. Then you have games, ebooks, email, contacts, calendar, etc along side the music, pics, and movies.



I was not under the impression that a pocket pc would do thus. But then again, see my post above yours?


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Jacob,
> 
> If you are referring to "iPod Updater" downloads, these are periodic firmware upgrades to the iPod itself. You want to go ahead and install these. However, if you are speaking about how iTunes sychronizes its Library with your iPod, that as matter of how your iTunes preferences are set AND (which is probably your "case") whether or not your have any new context in your Library that does not already exist on the iPod. You must be careful here, because otherwise you can removed content from the iPod that you have deleted from your iTunes library. For this reason, I maintain the content on our iPods manually (by checking the appropriate box under iTunes Preferences).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just an ignorant country boy. You gonna have to come down a few levels and put that in a language I can understand.
Click to expand...


Jacob, I don't buy that you are ignorant, but I'm regularly accused of making my explanations too technical (what do I look like a help desk?




. Are you using a Windows PC or a Mac? It really does not matter because in either case you are probably using iTunes software on your computer. iTunes is the software audio player by Apple that is used to maintain audio content on your iPod. iTunes has a 'Preferences' dialog where you tell it how to synch the library of audio it maintains (.mp3's, etc.) with your iPod. Here is a screenshot of my Preferences dialog: 




.

Notice how you can click the buttons to select 'Automatically ... ' or 'Manually ... ' update. That's what I'm referring in the previous post. You probably have 'Automatically update all songs and playlists' - that why you don't see anything happen every time you connect your iPod. If nothing has changed in iTunes (e.g. you have not "ripped" any CD's or otherwise downloaded content) then there is nothing to update on the iPod ....

EXCEPT in the occassional occurance when Apple releases a firmware upgrade for the iPod itself (firmware is a fancy engineering term for the little ole Operating System that makes the iPod 'Go'). If your computer is a Mac you'll see this periodically as a "software update", if it's a PC I don't know how it happens because I don't use iTunes on a PC. (In fact the only thing I use PCs for is testing/debugging the software I write for living AND then only via a Remote Desktop Connection from my Mac).

Doe this help?

[Edited on 1-14-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## RamistThomist

it says update complete but the songs aren't on there.


----------



## RamistThomist

oops, I thnk I just deleted everything. Its okay....I still have them on my compter. I went to "update manually,' clicked on said list, and it disappeared.


----------



## RamistThomist

fixed it


----------



## alwaysreforming

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Why not just use a pocket pc for all this?? A pocket pc will do everything an ipod device can and way way more. Then you have games, ebooks, email, contacts, calendar, etc along side the music, pics, and movies.



One reason, Augusta, is that to get 40GB of memory in a pocket PC would require well over $1000 of memory cards (maybe $2000). At least that's the reason I'm wanting to get an iPod even though I already have a Dell Axim. (I love it, BTW)

Plus, the pocket pc is usually bigger and heavier in relation to the iPod and it can be a little too heavy when using for strenuous exercise.

I have a 1GB card in my ppc, but I get tired of always having to delete the stuff and make room for new stuff and going through the tedious activesync process all the time. With 40gigs, I may only need to do this once or twice I imagine. Just like that rotisserie grill infomercial, "Just set it and forget it!"


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Why not just use a pocket pc for all this?? A pocket pc will do everything an ipod device can and way way more. Then you have games, ebooks, email, contacts, calendar, etc along side the music, pics, and movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason, Augusta, is that to get 40GB of memory in a pocket PC would require well over $1000 of memory cards (maybe $2000). At least that's the reason I'm wanting to get an iPod even though I already have a Dell Axim. (I love it, BTW)
> 
> Plus, the pocket pc is usually bigger and heavier in relation to the iPod and it can be a little too heavy when using for strenuous exercise.
> 
> I have a 1GB card in my ppc, but I get tired of always having to delete the stuff and make room for new stuff and going through the tedious activesync process all the time. With 40gigs, I may only need to do this once or twice I imagine. Just like that rotisserie grill infomercial, "Just set it and forget it!"
Click to expand...


Now here is a man who understands the ethic for purchasing an iPod!


----------



## Puritanhead1981

Anone got the ipod from ligonier with sproul's teachings I'd think if it has as they say $250 worth of stuff then its really worth it


----------



## matt01

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Who said no, and why?
> 
> Just curious....



I said "no" because I don't have the time for any more technology or gadgets in my life. Working on the computer all day and the occasional _surfing_ of the net is more than enough for me.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> ... have you checked out the latest announcements from Apple? Peformance per $$ on the new Intel Core Duo systems is not much of an issue. For what it's worth, I've been a professional Software Developer doing heavy, "geek-friendly" OS-level stuff for 22.5 years now. The Open Source "revolution" is cool. Linux is cool, etc., but *there is just too much software that I want which does not run in the Linux world, be the developers of this software cannot produce it for free* (sometimes you get what you pay for ).
> 
> [Edited on 1-14-2006 by BrianBowman]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as? For the Joe Average, I have yet to find an application that does not have an open source equivalent (unless it's based on some quirky proprietary implementation).
> 
> For the record, I've been doing software/systems engineering in Windows and Unix/Linux for over 30 years. Only at one job, for a publishing house, did the users insist on Macs to run their publishing apps. And that was only because they knew the Mac tools, not because there weren't equivalent tools for either Windows or Unix. I haven't been in a position to "require" a Mac for over 10 years.
> 
> Can I get a version of Mac OS X to run on my $400 PC from Dell?
> 
> BTW, I'm not saying there isn't a place for commercial software (maybe a tax program), but in general for Joe Average the need is very rare.
Click to expand...


Dude, I'm not dissing Linux and certainly I respect your abilities and backgound. One of the biggest reasons I use a "late model" Mac is that I have an eye/brain condition that "as far as I can subjectively tell" is not "stressed" as much when I work on a Mac. The reason being the superior graphics compositing, font rendering, etc. in OS X's low-level display software. Apple has commented that they are 2-3 years ahead of anyone else in this technology and they plan to stay ahead. This is very important to me, because I wish to remain "visually productive" for as long as possible.

For what it's worth, I've tried PC's with very expensive Graphics cards and digitial monitors - only to have so much eye strain that I can only spend 7-8 hours per day on the computer (and that with much distress), instead of 9-11 hours (with "normal" eye strain) that I've enjoyed using Macs for over a year now both at work and at home. I've compared and experimented with many different and PC configurations and again, by my subjective observations, the image stability, display crispness, contrast, and font clarity is superior on the Mac. I have heard from other visually impaired/handicapped folks that Linux has some pretty clear fonts though.

Beyond this, I'm an Accordance Bible software user and also use Mellel (a great word processor that supports native Hebrew) and Bookends (an academic reference tool that integrates with Mellel). These software products run only on Macs.

It looks like we have each utlized our software engineering backgrounds to further our mutual enjoyment and usefulness of computers in our lives!

Peace in Christ

[Edited on 1-16-2006 by BrianBowman]


----------



## BlackCalvinist

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> Can I get a version of Mac OS X to run on my $400 PC from Dell?



You could, but you'd require emulation software. For all that, you might as well spend $500 and get a Mac mini.

New Macs, on the other hand, can run (if I remember correctly) everything, since the chips are now intel.

I may get a new iMac with the dual core chip later this year.

For the time being, my eMac works just fine. 

and I believe the iPod Nano is a rip off. Search the net for a 4th generaton iPod Mini. Same price, more space (if all you need is music).


----------

